# Freddy's Scrapbook!



## FreddysMom (May 22, 2005)

Just wanted to show off my little man!! :inlove:









Trying to get into the box of cookies i made him!










close up!





Freddy-n-me





eatin the cookie i made him










dumbo ears!















my favorite picture ever!!





Freddy-n-his Dad (my boyfriend Brian)





such big ears!!

























vitamins










snugglin w/dad





sleeping w/mom





The boyfriend





My Doggies!! Dudley (Choc. Lab) and Hunter (BlkLab)


----------



## erin (May 22, 2005)

love the pics!!! your bun is super cute!!!:inlove::henandchicks:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 22, 2005)

Freddy is SOOOOOOO cute! I love the pic of him asleep on you. 

The pups are adorable too.

Laura


----------



## bunnydude (May 22, 2005)

Great Pics, He kind of reminds me of mybunny-to-be, Devon (see avatar). Although Devon is about 7 weeks andhis or her ears will most likely lop.


----------



## pamnock (May 22, 2005)

Really enjoyed the beautiful photos -- Freddy is adorable!

Pam


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 22, 2005)

OHH he is so cute!! So tiny and look at all thespots and stripes! What breed is he? Your dogs are cute too. I have ablack lab also.


----------



## FreddysMom (May 22, 2005)

Everybody...thanks for all the love for Freddy!!!!!!!!!! :love:

----------------------------------

bunnylover786422
I really have no idea what breed my lil Freddy is. I think "mutt" workswell . He was sent home under the premise that he was a NetherlandDwarf, which he is so not (look at his big dumbo ears, they're almost5" long..i love them tho). He is still tiny tho..hes about 41/2 months a barely hits the scale at a pound.

-----------------------------

my baby hero

I think it so cute finding other bunnies that look like him! Erin'sbunny Ramona looks like him too!! bunny triplets!! yaaaay! :happyday:


----------



## CorkysMom (May 22, 2005)

He's adorable!


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

What acutie


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2005)

:kiss:What a little sweetheart Freddyis.. Lovely pics - he really likes those cookies, doesn't he - Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 9, 2005)

Freddy got a new home!! yaaay! two boxes of NICsquares and 300 zipties later here it is !! and heres some new pix ofthe fat boy...had to steal **ahem borrow** my moms camera.






mom!! Im busy!!






freddy n his glass ball






uh-oh Im caught!












http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/FreddysMom/Picture132.jpg


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice cage!!! Freddy just gets cuter and cuter!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 9, 2005)

Freddie's such a cutie! The cage looks great. What did you use for the flooring?

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 9, 2005)

He's good and does not go anywhere but in thelitter box...so i have towels down for now...but im in the process ofmaking a tray out of plexiglass to slide in there


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 9, 2005)

Ineverdid see this thread!

You know how I love Freddy! He's the sweetestLittleLove. I agree thatyour favorite picture is the bestpicture, but I have to say, the one where he's sleeping on you and yourgiving him the vitaminsreally tug at my heart strings aswell. 

Whatan adorable Little Mon! Even though he looks small, he carries himself soTall. 

Gosh, I love him so much. Oh! And by the way, youare a beautiful woman.I love to see Freddy's dadcuddling him too. What a great family you make.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 9, 2005)

Carolyn, you always have the nicest things to say


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 9, 2005)

That sure is one spoiled bunny with that new condo!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2005)

Lovely pictures of the little guy. And wow, that is some nice cage he's got there!

Jan


----------



## Ally (Jun 10, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> mom!! Im busy!!




This made me crack up! He just looks like he's saying the exact thing!!

I love it!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Freddy is a complete doll baby. I lovelove love those ears. He is just so cute. I love that spot by his nose.hug that doll for me.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 10, 2005)

lol they are some set arent they? theyveupgraded from being called dumbo ears to satellites! We thought that hewould eventually grow into them...nope they grew along with him..theyrecertainly a defining characteristic of his he's glaring atme right b/c im eating his crasins teehee


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 10, 2005)

aww such a lil cutie!! i mean the boyfriend lolJOKE! lol na gr8 pics ya have a adorable lil bunnie there! thanks forshowing usall hes soooooooo cute!:love::inlove:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 12, 2005)

Aww look at Freddy! He's so cute. I love the one too where he's sleeping with you.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 6, 2005)

Some new pix of my buns! 

hehe look how her ear is flopped over now.. i wonder when the other will flop












heres the lazy freddy!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ohhh look at Vicky. What a doll. I lovethe airplane ears, very cute. Christa's ears lopped but she stillcarries one up all the time almost.

Look at my baby Freddy. He is such a cutie. He is so sweet andalways looks sweet too. Hug and kiss them both for me.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL, love the one up one down look!! Freddy looks so good...guess his lil ordeal had no lasting damage huh?


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 7, 2005)

Aww. Freddy is such a cutie! Love the new cage. Can you give Freddy a big huge for me?


----------



## Kricket (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Freddy's Mom! Great scrapbook! Freddy is one lucky guy 

AND, you are SO pretty! Your man is cute too! (Both of them) heeheee


----------



## Trina (Jul 7, 2005)

Aqqh! Very cute! I just want to hug Freddy. :hug:


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 7, 2005)

W:shock:w! What have you been feeding,Freddy? He has sprouted up and GROWN. Anyway, helooks very handsome as always. Vicky looks adorable with herflopped ear and uppie ear.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 7, 2005)

Honestly, Freddy's been going thru these crazygrowth spurts...up to about 4 months he was only a lil over a pound andnow the fatty is almost 3.5 lbs...prolly more by now ... i dunno whatthey did to him at the place i boarded him, but he is HUGE compared towhen i brought him there, not fat just bigger all around ..and he'sfinally a man rabbit ... cept now hes back to peeing on me .. twiceyesterday .. hopefully that was just him mad at me for leaving him foralmost a week.. or i hope it will subside once his neuter happens 

oooooooooooo and i finally found a chew toy he actually sits and chewson instead of trying to find my flip-flops....its made out of willowbark..it looks like a wreath...its made by the "the busy bunny" heLOVES it


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 9, 2005)

haha sorry guys i just bought a new digital camera so im going a lil trigger happy with it 






hah he looks so chubby cuz hes smushed in that container...he loves being in there with all his hay


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 14, 2005)

Freddy's dad had some fun with the camera






i swear his ears just keep getting bigger and bigger











"you cant see me being a piggy!"






doesnt this picture make his eyes look scary?






Freddy trying to get my chocolate bar...he's so silly


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 14, 2005)

Do i spy with my little eye a tattoo on your inner thigh?!?!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 14, 2005)

perhapsss....


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 14, 2005)

Ouchies!!! I want to get one on my lower back,but i hear tattoos hurt more on the fatty parts of the body (thighs,butt,cheeks) it looks like a dragon


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 14, 2005)

that is true it hurts a bit more..but honestlythe area goes numb after about 5 minutes ... and for example the guythat does my tattoos is a close friend of mine so we chat away thewhole time and before you know it, its over....BUT no tattoos for youunless you are certain that is what you want...i draw on myself withsharpies and walk around with it for a week to see if i really like itor not...and of course as long as you are in your parents household youhave to get their permission! 

********

oh yeah...and it says Liebe which is Love in German


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2005)

What cutiesyou have there , I lovethe full streatch for thechocolate bar thats just precious, and them ears ohmy , how sweet . Youhave beautiful Babies .


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes so Freddy is going thru his first molt andhe looks SO funny... the camera doesnt really pick up on his baldspots.....but he looks like he has a hump on his nose....there is thisone patch of fur right above his nose that is not ready to come off...itried to brush it off and he looks too silly.........ohh and his furhas become so much softer not that it wasnt before, but this new coatfeels more fine its really nice.

-------------

oh yes..and my b/f is moving to VA and that really stinks forme/awesome job opp. for him...........so can anyone tell me anythingabout Richmond? cuz most likely ill be relocating in about 6 monthsonce im done with school...hes looking for apartments right now and ifanyone could let me know some good areas and the ones to stay out ofand like what average living expenses are like down there .. that wouldbe wonderful!! thank you


----------



## bluebird (Jul 26, 2005)

Great photos.bluebird


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 26, 2005)

Freddy is so cute. He looks to me likean English but then I'm not even sure if that is a classifiedbreed. We used to have a very similar looking rabbit(Jacques) and the vet put 'English' on her appointments card.

Freddy looks like a spoiled little bunny - he looks like he has Mommy and Daddy wrapped round his paw.


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 26, 2005)

Freddy is sooo cute... as usual.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Freddy's grown so much!! What a handsome fellow!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

Not that i ever doubted Freddy's intelligence,but today he wowed me. My b/f and i were gone for the night for ouranniversary so his parents were on bunny sitting duty. they had him outrunning around and "forgot" about him. Well when they went looking forhim they found that he traveled his whole way up a huge flight ofstairs to get to his cage in my b/f's room...apparently he had to usehis potty! what a good bunny!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

oh anda wierd thing.....Vicky's one floppy ear is an uppy ear again...funny bunny..


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh Freddy, you are such a good boy. Ihope mommy gave you extra treats for being so good. If shedidn't tell her Tina said she should.

Vicky sounds so much like Christa. She holds that one ear up all the time. Silly little girls.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

dun worry he got some hes a spoiled rotten bunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2005)

Aww, Bless his little heart. What a good boy he is

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 30, 2005)

Aw, Freddy! Sweet boy!

Did you and your boyfriend have a good time?

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG it was sooooooooo much fun. i felt like aqueen the whole time....they def. make you feel spoiled while you staythere. this is the winery we went to. i def. recommend this place toeveryone !! the food and wine is excellent. and they have blueberrychampage it is sososososo good!

www.renaultwinery.com


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

I got really bored and had no one to make one for!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww thanks Danielle!! It looks great!! Freddy says thank you too!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Freddy finally figured out he could get somedistance while spraying....they were kissing thru the bars and then allof a sudden Freddy trned around and SPLAT he peed allllllllllllllllllover Vicky and then he just flopped over like nothinghappened....so hes in time out right now

baaaaaaaad freddy! :nonono:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2005)

Are you moving up his neuter date? 

That spraying stuff is no fun. I feel for you and poor Vicky. 

Bad Freddy!

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Im trying to save the money up for it..work isslow in the summer so i dont have as much cash readily available......once work picks up again is when he'll go in soprolly in like two months....its no biggie .. they already have to bekept separate anyway and hes in no immediate danger if i dont have itdone...just gotta deal with yucky stuff like this for a bit :?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

I bought the new Grand Theft Auto game for myboyfriends birthday .........well there is one part where you have tochase this guy on a motorcycle and "get rid of him" .....well guesswhat the bad guys name is .....none other than Freddy!! :growl:


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwww he so sweet lol xxxxxx nice piccys lol


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> OMG it was sooooooooo much fun. i felt like a queen thewhole time....they def. make you feel spoiled while you stay there.this is the winery we went to. i def. recommend this place to everyone!! the food and wine is excellent. and they have blueberry champage itis sososososo good!
> 
> http://www.renaultwinery.com




I'm so glad you do these sort of things! Good Job!:highfive: Thanks for the recommendation. I willkeep this in mind.

Sorry to hear that Freddy is "spreading the love" the way he is with Vicky. :? 

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

here are some pictures from the winery...lol excuse this sloppy first one...we were a few bottles of wine deep at this point!







this was the champagne glass museum..the had some that dated back to 13th century and were in posesssion of King Henry!






one of the vineyards






wierd lookin duck/goose?






and some new pix of fatboy n vickie...when shes out she likes to tease the heck outta freddy






freddy figuring out he could use the stairs which he is NOT allowed to do anymore ..cuz he decided to take them 5 at a time






Freddy loving a bag of Kaytee hay






Freddy lookin like the Devil on daddys desk


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing them!!!Looks like you had a great time! Freddy is such a looker, Ijust wanna kiss that spot by his nose!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

he loooooves kisses of his nose and when you stop he'll nudge you to give more! hes such a mush!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2005)

I love that butt-in-a-bag! Both your buns are so cute!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow great pics of the winery! You andyour boyfriend make a handsome couple. Has anyone ever toldyou that you resemble Jessica Alba? She is one of my favoriteactors BTW.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 6, 2005)

I can't believe I've missed thisthread! They are just adorable! Freddy sure hasgrown. He's a big boy now and apparently in love with hisgirl. 

Jen


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 6, 2005)

*:laugh:

FreddysMom wrote:*


>


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> *:laugh:
> 
> FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> ...


he would stay in there all day if I'd let him! heis a true hay vacuum!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Wow great pics of the winery! You and yourboyfriend make a handsome couple. Has anyone ever told youthat you resemble Jessica Alba? She is one of my favoriteactors BTW.


woohoo! That definately made my day


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

sooo.... i guess freddy couldnt stay mad at mefor shoving my finger in hismouth and i got some kisses andwe were playing with his rolly ball ..and im so excited cuz i got apicture of him throwing it at me.....i roll the ball and he throws itback


----------



## naturestee (Aug 11, 2005)

Oooh, I like those pics! Here, mom. I want you to have this!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

That is just too cute!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 11, 2005)

That is so cute! Playin' ball with Mom. How adorable. I love Freddy.

Laura


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 11, 2005)

Aww, Freddy is so adorable!
:inlove:
Playing catch must be fun with his mommy (;

Katy


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 11, 2005)

Aw I wish my bunnies would play catch with me!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Freddy's Mom I made something for ya too


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

yay!! thank you very much! i love it!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Your welcome


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 18, 2005)

>



What great pic, Freddiesmom...I love it! You certainly had good timingin catching that pose. And it's so sweet that Freddie plays with youtoo! He's so adorable!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

okay so isnt a pic of freddy but i was going thru my data storage and came across this pic...which is wayyyyyyy cool.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

heyhey this is the other half of my furry family ... these are the bunch of furkids over at my dads house..

Lizzy































Tara






Hannah


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 20, 2005)

They are all so cute! And I love the pot-bellied pigs. They seem like fascinating animals.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

they are SO smart ....the already have a mudpitin their area, but they decided they wanted one under theshaded part of their area .. so made this trench from their water pansto this huge hole they dug out ... and they would jump keep knockingover their water dishes into the trench cuz they knew my dad would comeout and fill them right back... they kept on doing this for days untiluntil they had a nice new mudpit!


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 20, 2005)

Cute pics of the buns, i like the one where freddy is in the hay bag lol. The winery looked really nice and i liked your dress.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> Cute pics of the buns, i like the one where freddy is in thehay bag lol. The winery looked really nice and i liked yourdress.


thank you!! it was such a steal...i got on sale for $20at Banana Republic!


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow that is a steal!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 20, 2005)

You better hide that pig from my hubby. He really wants a pot bellied pig so bad and I will not allow it.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

so today ... I went deep sea fishing with my dad........I ask him, "Dad, are you sure we got everything." he replies,"yes." I then say "you're sure the sun-tan lotion is in the car" heagain says, "yes" ..............

well guess what was not in the car ....:disgust:

....so 7 hours after fishing this morning and afternoon with a heatindex of 110I officially look like a lobster and feel like afried chicken :?

We had a good time tho ... caught alot of trought and whiting .. lilbaby sharks...tons of pin fish...my dad almost caught thishuge blue Mackerel ...when the guy tried to help him net it up ..itsomehow got itself off the hook and away 

we almost lost one of our poles...we had cast out a line with a lillive pin fish on the end and Holy Mother two seconds later the darnpole was almost over the edge ....this HUGE shark took off with it andended up snapping the line...it was crazy ..this huge like 6 ft brownshark!! :scared:

well that was my adventure for the day and of course i forgot my camera... but ill be sure to post lobster pictures of myself when i get backhome ...until then ill keep slathering myself with aloe vera gel!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 22, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> ....so 7 hours after fishing this morning and afternoon with a heatindex of 110I officially look like a lobster and feel like afried chicken :?


Ouch. Well, at least you won't get hungry !

Great pics - I love Hannah - it looks like she is smiling 

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

okay so i need help with something....there arethese really scary spiders that keep showing up in my bathroom andbedroom they have black bodies and red legs and red fangs .....i am SOscared of spiders.....so i was wondering if anyone has seen one likethis before.. the only thing i could find based on description was ared legged purse weeb spider .. but it doesnt really look it ... sorrythe picture is so big but i wanted the detail to show ...i wanns knowif i have to be worried about these things (poisonous,..etc)...i foundone crawling on me one night... needless to say i didnt sleep the wholenight!

heres spidey (missing three legs..must have just gotten outta a fight)


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmm i tried researching to see what that spiderwas, but no luck- I did come across some really uuuuugly spidersthough. Good luck.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2005)

Eeewww, that is one scarey looking spider - evenif it is minus some legs! Can't help on what type or if it's poisonous- if I found it crawling on me you would hear my screams, even acrossthe pond. :shock::scared:

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thatthing is beyond creepy. You have found my one downfall. I'm with Jan ifthat thing was on my wall I would scream like a girl and probably peeon myself. 

Sorry I can't help. Quick we need Freddy pics to get that nasty spider out of our heads.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

lololololol guess who I caught with airplane ears!!! ..somebunny was awefully sleepy and let his guard (ears) down!


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> okay so i need help with something....there are these reallyscary spiders that keep showing up in my bathroom and bedroom they haveblack bodies and red legs and red fangs .....i am SO scared ofspiders.....so i was wondering if anyone has seen one like thisbefore.. the only thing i could find based on description was a redlegged purse weeb spider .. but it doesnt really look it ... sorry thepicture is so big but i wanted the detail to show ...i wanns know if ihave to be worried about these things (poisonous,..etc)...i found onecrawling on me one night... needless to say i didnt sleep the wholenight!




It looks a lot like this one....yes?no?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > okay so ineed help with something....there are these really scary spiders thatkeep showing up in my bathroom and bedroom they have black bodies andred legs and red fangs .....i am SO scared of spiders.....so i waswondering if anyone has seen one like this before.. the only thing icould find based on description was a red legged purse weeb spider ..but it doesnt really look it ... sorry the picture is so big but iwanted the detail to show ...i wanns know if i have to be worried aboutthese things (poisonous,..etc)...i found one crawling on me onenight... needless to say i didnt sleep the whole night!
> ...


yes, yes, YES !! is that good or bad??


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 27, 2005)

That is one NASTY spider!!! :shock::shock:

~Amy


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 27, 2005)

:inlove:

Freddy is so adorable! I'm loving your little man bun. lols

I'm with you FreddysMom. I HATE spiders, insects anything that crawls. It makes me shiver when I even think about it.

I hope that spider problem can be resolved. 

:gun:

TERMINATE THOSE SPIDERS! xD

Katy


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

Gah!! I would have to say the three things I amtotally scared of are spiders, silverfish and bees. I think im prettyokay with everything else ...eww lol you should have so seen me thepast couple of days trying to look up the darn thing.. (btw thanks forthe pic Jim I was able to find that site and its so definately thatspider and its not poisonous...whew!!) I would be looking at all thepictures and descriptions and be shuddering and swear I felt like stuffwas creepy-crawling on me .. I had goosebumps the whole time !! yuk!


----------



## Dwarf lover (Aug 27, 2005)

Ewwwwww i hate spiders ,i built a condo for mynew rabbit and i got in it and layed down (dont ask lol) butthen my sis locked to see if i could get out then she left ... i wasstuck!and then this huge spider started crawling near me ....and melocked in a rabbit cage :shock:sooo while i was sobbing i was fumblingat the lock then my sis came and un locked me wow that was the fastesti have ever jumped up!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

heh, airplane ears, I love it.....So happy to see Freddy pictures, but need more!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

Well....in an unexpected turn of events Vicky isnow home with me..which I am very happy for her to be ...she'll begoing to her daddy's new apartment in about a week tho ..imgonna miss the lil baby!

Tonight was the first time she has had her nails cut by me...I expectedher to be frantic and freakingout about the whole thin..butOMG she was a perfect angel...she was in a bunny burrito and Ikept her in it just in case ...she just layed there thewholetime with her eyes closed .. didnt even flinch when she felt thepressure of the clippers.so here's two bunny burrito pics ofher (ahem and pls excuse the dirty paws ...my b/f's mom hadher on newspaper...cleaning them will be an experience for tommorrow!)


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

Love the first pic! What a cutie!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

hehe ... I just gave Vicky dried apple for thefirst time a few minutes ago .......at first she didnt want it, but imade her watch me give it to Freddy so she would know it was okay .. ittook a few more tries...she ate the first piece really cautiously ...lolololol and then the few others it was sounds of .. "scarff, scarff,oink, oink" she is so funny with her noises .. she really sounds like alil pig!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *FreddysMom wrote: *
> ...


I found this on a Penn State Entomology site. It's called TheBroad-Faced Sac Spider from the family of Two-Clawed Hunting Spiders***scary music plays***

[align=left]"Trachelas tranquillus[/i]is another of the sac spiders, many of which can be found inhomes. It ranges from New England and adjacent Canada southto Georgia and Alabama and west to Kansas and Minnesota.Outdoors, they are found in the same places as yellow sac spiders (seeabove) and also construct silken retreats, within which they hidediurnally. Most occurrences of T. tranquillus[/i] in homescoincide with falling temperatures in autumn. They do not, asa rule, establish reproducing colonies in homes.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JimD wrote:*
> ...


::shudder:: yes I read that too...they alsosaid that you dont have to worry too much about bites ... that theyhave no toxic effect unless you are a person that is allergic to beestrings and those type things..they also said the bites are verypainful....if the bite isnot properly cleaned ..the venom causes the infected area to rapidly decay...so they bitetheir prey and then use the smell of the rotting stuff to find it andeat it :?yuk![/align]
text_editor.focus();


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

hehe .. Vicky is such a little witch ..while shehas been out she has chinned every possible thing in my room .. well Idecided to let Freddy and Vicky play together b/c theyve been goingnuts thru the bars of cages trying to be in contact with each other ...and dun worry about babies ...Freddy apparently has no interest intrying to make babies with Vicky .. mounted her head once the first dayshe came home and that was it! even still they are under closesupervision any time they are together. 

well...this is the first time Vicky has been inside Freddy's cage...that lil witch chinned every possible thing in there too .. even thetowel!! ..and fatboy just kept sitting there eating his hay..I swearFreddy is the rule-breaker to every preconceived rule there is torabbits lol !

here they are together

eating hay together







Vicky chinning Freddy's toy






Fatboy eating hay .. you can see Vicky in the back chinning his food bowl






cute lil Vicky posing for Mommy (look how good her ear looks .. youcant even tell there are chunks missing .. the hair has grown to aperfect length creating the illusion of the top of her ear!(the one onthe left))


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol, is that boy playing hard to get, or what?Pretending he doesn't even notice that beautiful girl in his home -who's he trying to fool ? 

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

A very comfy Vicky


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2005)

:inlove:

That's precious of Vicky sprawled out. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Aug 31, 2005)

What a darling! :inlove:


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

So I havent been around for a few days...my b/ffinally found an apartment in VA, so weve spent the last couple daysmoving in. Its really cool...the building is a renovated factorybuilding, so theres the exposed brick in the room which gives a grittyfeel but all the other walls are rocked and plastered and cleans it upnicely. I couldnt get a good picture of the cieling, but its theoriginal floorboards that have the big black industrial pipes goingthru them. Its a really nice place. and the area is cute too... tons oflil restaurant and shops.. reminds me alot of the village. 

So here are some pixs of the new apartment. and the buns took the driveespecially well. I felt bad b/c they didnt drink any water at all butas they were let out of their carriers they were bouncing aroundpooping all over the place making up the new place lol.

lol and please excuse the bareness...theres funiture still yet to buy 


























Freddy and Vicky living the "tough life" in their dad's central air apartment.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, they sure do look stressed... Congrats on the new place! Looks neat!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 6, 2005)

great place! will your two babies have access to the whole thing?


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

It is ... I cant wait for the rest of the weekto walk around town and go in all the lil shops ... tons of likevintage and antique stores ... hehe he's gonna come home one day fromwork and the entire thing is gonna be decorated. ...it has highceilings, but the divider in the middle is low, so I want to kinda gofor like a modern asian feel and keep all the furniture low as well.ive been looking for those swedish frame beds or a platform one ... andI want to find a short stumpy couch .. and like a kinda rounghed upbreakfast nook to stick in one corner .... I found this guy that makeshis own furniture .. he makes sick stuff..so Im hoping maybehe can make a drive up here and maybe custom design some stuff for us.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> great place! will your two babies have access to the whole thing?


Most likely, we are going to try and block off the bedroom with like aFrench doorso they can have free run in there and then anytime in the living room will be supervised cuz its going to impossibleto hide every wire.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome apartment! And the two babies are thesweetest! Freddy and Cookie could be twins! Same spot on thenose - but Cookie's is on the other side of his face.

I saw earlier that you didn't know what breed Freddy was? Ithink Cookie is a Dwarf Hotot (not show quality - the show Hototbunnies have to be pure white except for the eye rings).Freddy might be a regular Hotot (not sure how big he is now) or a Hototmix of some sort - he's much bigger than Cookie who's only 2lbs andpretty much done growing.

I love the pictures of him when he was a baby!! SOOO sweet. Ididn't have Cookie as a baby - so I am living vicariously through yourphotos!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Awesome apartment! And the two babies are thesweetest! Freddy and Cookie could be twins! Same spot on thenose - but Cookie's is on the other side of his face.
> 
> I saw earlier that you didn't know what breed Freddy was? Ithink Cookie is a Dwarf Hotot (not show quality - the show Hototbunnies have to be pure white except for the eye rings).Freddy might be a regular Hotot (not sure how big he is now) or a Hototmix of some sort - he's much bigger than Cookie who's only 2lbs andpretty much done growing.
> 
> I love the pictures of him when he was a baby!! SOOO sweet. Ididn't have Cookie as a baby - so I am living vicariously through yourphotos!!


After tons of searching I read about the history of the Hotot.Which started out with a Checkered Giant and the lady just keepbreeding out the spotting and other blk markings. Low and behold shecould not get rid of the black rings around their eyes. and thats howthey ended up looking how they do. Furthermore, b/c of their lineageHotot produce "piebald" babies occasionally which look like Freddy oryour Cookie. That is the most reasonable thing I have come across ...or that he's just a total mutt....mixed with who knows! lol in any case.. he's still my lil baby .....have you seen Bunnydude's Devon? Helooks the same too. and his mom was a lop.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Great Place, FreddysMom!!

I'm so thrilled to hear that you're psyched to move in! Iknow you were leary at first. Having the place in mind andknowing the town is as quaint as you describes certainly does make itmore of an exciting adventure than anything else. 

Those rabbits are unbelievable! Can they _be_ more relaxed??

Gypsy and I and the others can't wait to see you on the 18th! Give Freddy a Big Kiss for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

So I spent the afternoon walking around the neighboorhood and came across this awesome antique shop...this is what I got

lil perfume bottle .. the atomizer still works too! 






this bracelet is sick... i dont what material the black stuff is, butits the black stuff inlaid in a silver backing and then more silverinlaid into the black stuff ... its from Siam.






and these coasters.. itsa set of 8 and each have a differentlil man in them. I cant tell what the doods are made out of .. lookslike some sort of an Ivory imitation.






and lastly this moo-cow creamer its nothing too crazy orinteresting...my grandma used to have one while we were growing up andit accidently got broken, so I got really excited when I saw another!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool stuff!!! I definitely love the creamer! I remember those when I was a kid too.

:great:

You'll have to wear the bracelet when you come fora visit.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

buokay okay so you have to bear withme here ... im stuck in the apartment today waiting for the bed to bedelivered ...so I was really bored and taking pictures of Freddy andVicky ... they have been binkying like crazy .. im just not quickenough to get it on film  but heres the babes havin funwith mom and craisins 

Freddy-n-Vicky sitting in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G






distractmom while i steal the craisins!!






Freddy likes to head-butt the camera






:::snaff snarff:: Mommmmm! more craisins!!






dried apple is delicious!






ohh .. what a hard life of devouring craisins











The Prince and Princess of the apartment


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 8, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww fredddddddyyyyyyyy







so cute. keep up the good work with the great pics.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

OHH...they do look happy! Great pics! I love theone of Freddy with his lil mouth open looking for more craisins...andthe one where Vicky is to distract mom while he runs with thebag...thats just great!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

These rabbits really have to learn to relax! 

They're so beautiful.







-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 8, 2005)

Hah, looks like they're making themselves RIGHT at home. I love the pic of Freddy begging for more craisins!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2005)

Great pics, Tiffany. Glad to hear everything's going well with the move.

Laura


----------



## nose_twitch (Sep 8, 2005)

Your rabbits are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 8, 2005)

Freddy and Vickyare sooo cute. and howexciting to move into a new apartment. i am moving Oct 1st, to a 2bedroom. one room for me and one for the bunnies! i can't wait. 

ps-Ikea is having a "bedroom" event/sale thingy, you might find some good cheap furniture there. 

Nicole


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> Freddy and Vickyare sooo cute. and how exciting tomove into a new apartment. i am moving Oct 1st, to a 2 bedroom. oneroom for me and one for the bunnies! i can't wait.
> 
> ps-Ikea is having a "bedroom" event/sale thingy, you might find some good cheap furniture there.
> 
> Nicole


ugh... I so wish I could find an Ikea ... the closest thing we havefound so far is a K-mart, Target and Cosco (but neither of wanna put up$50 to join lol)

and good luck with your move!!!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 8, 2005)

there are Ikeas in Elizabeth, NJ, Paramus, NJ, and Long Island, NY.

Or maybe you can go online, and get delivery?

I sound like a commercial...

Nicole.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

:::kicking myself in the rear::...I keepforgetting to mention im in VA right now....I LOVE the Ikea in Paramus.. its huge ...everytime I go I literally get lost in the store ... imreally short, so I never notice any of those over head exit signs ortheyre usually blocked by something else .. so I tend to get lost instores ... especially in Ikea since they make you walk in circles!lol


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 8, 2005)

whoa, you really moved! I get lost in Ikeatoo....I just want my whole future house to be Ikea. I just don't wantto build the furniture myself! ( I once built an Ikeabunkbedwith my friend, and only one allen key!)

Nicole


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

So did your boyfriend have a little steak with his Dave's Insanity last night?

:rofl:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

lololololol you had to see him eatingit....either he'strying to prove something to me or he justreally likes getting burned.....so he takes the first bite .. no soonerhe's off running for soda (he claims wine made it burn more) ...thewhole rest of the time he was eating it, you could just see the tearswelling up his eyes and him trying not to be a wimp about it... oh godI was trying so hard not to laugh and choke on my food! he ate thewhole thing tho ...its chicken cacciatore tonight sonowhining this evening 

lolololol he did wash his hands about four times after he ate and took extra special care not to touch his face lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

OhMy God!!!Itjust gets funnier and funnier!!







I can't believe he hasn't figured out yet that the joke is on HIM, not you!





Milk puts the fire out better than anything else, but with Dave'sInsanity, you just have to feel the burn. Nothing settlesthat stuff down except time.





-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

poor baby is lactose intolerant .. i told him alil wont kill him any worse than Dave's Insanity .. but he doesnt wannalistennnnnnnnn heheheheheeeee !

p.s. that lildragon is super cute!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 9, 2005)

Bread helps really well for spicy stuff too if he can't do milk.

Too funny.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Bread helps really well for spicy stuff too if he can't do milk.




Absolutely!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

shhh .. dont tell him about the bread .. then I wont be able to laugh at his sillyness!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

:rofl:

You little :witch: That's GREAT! 





-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

hey laughter keeps you healthy and well, so Im trying to get in all I can


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> hey laughter keeps you healthy and well, so Im trying to getin all I can




And I appreciate you sharing the fun! 

I really Truly Do!

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > heylaughter keeps you healthy and well, so Im trying to get in all I can
> ...


lol it would have been a sin NOT to share!! 



...ugh ...my friend Rian just sent me pictures from New Orleans (Armysent her down to help out) ....its so disgusting .. the one picture isof the water flooding into their truck .. they werent even givencorrect apparel to be anywhere near that water...i feel so sick :?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

Bless Rian's heart. ray:

I can't imagine it.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

chammomile tea and flower arranging ...wonderful way to relax ... i went to the market this morning andnormally the flowers in any supermarket arent really best choice .. buti was wowed .. if you look at the picture, what looks grey is thevelvety sheen of the petals. they are really pretty!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous, FreddysMom!

Gotta love flowers! They always brighten up a day and a room.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

Have you ever seen Black Magic Roses? they arethis super dark red/purple ..the best ones raised right along theequator are so deep and rich they are almost black ... the stems are sothick and hardy and the petals themselves.. you really feel like youare holding a piece of velvet ...the petals are so thick and lush itactually takes effort to rip them


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmm...

Don'tthink I have, FreddysMom. I would've remembered them as I canimagine it because of your detailed description.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 10, 2005)

OH! OH!OH!



I NEED this bunny! :shock:


----------



## ruka (Sep 10, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> OH! OH!OH!
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED this bunny! :shock:





> Isee a bit of a resemblence in my baby Charlotte. Doyou?





>


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 12, 2005)

Ruka... I do see some resemblence..the markingshe has on her head is so disticnt ...its a cirlcle with like a plussign in the middle.. its cool

Raspberry ... You will have to fight herdad for her .. that's "his" baby!

and some new pix of the lil girl .. my b/f just a new laptop so she was having fun playing in the boxes


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2005)

Just look at that little angel! :love:

Hey- has she been acting more calm at all? Or is she still nervous?


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 12, 2005)

once again craisins have been my savior lol ....I just recently started giving her treats....and I still cant put myhand on her cage without her running away, but if I have some sort oftreat you'd think she was running over like it was the secret toeternal life. normally just to let her come out of her cage on her ownit would take at least like 20 minutes .. but with one shake of the bagshe is right out! and lets me pick her up much more easily if I have acraisin for her (I do break them up into smaller pieces cuz I dont wantto over load her) ...were doing much better with her ...she is goinginto get spayed in a month so I dont know if that will have any effecton her at all


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 12, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> once again craisins have been my savior lol .... you'd thinkshe was running over like it was the secret to eternal life.


I've said itbefore - Craisins should be named "Rabbit Crack".

My two girlsare in rehab right now. 

Hee hee


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 12, 2005)

:rofl:How True! Rue can hear when theCraisin bag is opened, and she goes nuts! And i mean nuts, grunting andshe even sticks her mouth trough the cage bars, just to get theCraisins.

FreddysMom, how are enjoying your new place? I sign my lease this weekend!

Nicole.


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 12, 2005)

I love this picture of her--






All tuckered out from playing.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 13, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > once againcraisins have been my savior lol .... you'd think she was running overlike it was the secret to eternal life.
> ...


OMG they are MONSTERS when they hear that bag ... they are suchbeasts about it .. that at least Freddy (Vicky is starting) that ANYplastic bag he hears being shook he goes crazy .. i always feel bad andgive him one then .. i dont want him to think im tricking him ...although that prolly him pullin one over on me!! lol


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 13, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> :rofl:How True! Rue can hear when the Craisin bagis opened, and she goes nuts! And i mean nuts, grunting and she evensticks her mouth trough the cage bars, just to get the Craisins.
> 
> FreddysMom, how are enjoying your new place? I sign my lease this weekend!
> 
> Nicole.


awesome! isnt it so exciting moving.. especially into your own place! and how great you found somewhere that is pet friendly! 

The new place is wonderful and the area is great.. Im back home in NJright now to finish up my last semester and then i will be returningonce I graduate ... Im really hoping to get accepted into VCU ..everyone cross their fingers for me please!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 14, 2005)

my lil fatboy is such a ham for the camera .. i swear he likes posing!

hi Mom!






Look closely at his eye .. the flash blanched out the color and you can see the veins.. super creepy!






i want pineapple!






gimme the bag ma! (we were playing tug-o-war)






mmm...delicious remote control buttons.. o wait theres no more i ate them all already!






it wasnt me!






im such a sexxy young buck!






im done with this flashy thing


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah for Freddy....he did want that pineapple...LOL...I just love him!


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 15, 2005)

I just love that little rascal Freddy. --


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 15, 2005)

he's a stinker


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 15, 2005)

So cute! He has such character!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 15, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> im such a sexxy young buck!


Freddy* is* one hunk o bunny love!

I love seeing his pictures and Vicky is really getting big and even more beautiful.

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

aww look how cute he is on the pumpkin!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL!! He is cute!! Pretty big looking too, how big is he now?


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats adorable!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> LOL!! He is cute!! Pretty big looking too, how big is he now?


lil porker weighs 5lbs now 

i think hes goin thru another spurt cuz he startin to look mishapen again like he was goin thru this one..


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

okay the rest of those fall pics


----------



## irishmist (Sep 27, 2005)

Love this picture








Susan


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 27, 2005)

The new pictures are Very very sweet!! I love theme pictures!

Freddy looks SO big when you sit him next to the pumpkin and there's a frame of reference.


Edited: Because I don't re-read my posts before I click SEND


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics! Looks like you live in a lovely location.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2005)

:shock2: What EXCELLENT Pictures!!

Kiss that black circle on Freddy's nose for me.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, the rest are as good as the first one is!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

How's Freddy, Freddy'sMom?

How's Musketeer??

and last but not least, how are you?

Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

HI Carolyn!

Sorry for being a ghost ... my last semester is keeping me really busy.. cant believe I am graduating already! :shock:and of coursework reigns in its toll as well lol .. and god forbid I had two secondsto sit and do nothing so now I have a personal trainer to keep me busyas well LOL ! :run::dancing:&lt;---me all week long ehehe

Freddy the stinker is great .. he is like on chinning mode and hasgotten even bigger he weighs 6lbs now!! whatta fatboy!

Vicky goes in for her spay on monday .. I am SO SO nervous .. but I know it will be okay and i am just being silly...

Musketteer is home with his mommy and settling in well. He's still themushiest bunny around town! I have to see him soon and take picturesfor you !


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2005)

Who is this mysterious Musketeer?

I hear you with the last semester of college- mine was so busy Ithought I'd never get anything done. I had a paper to writeon a grant research project that didn't get finished until afterclasses were finished, the night before I graduated.:shock:

Good luck with Vicky and let us know how she is after the surgery. ray:


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 7, 2005)

Musketeer is a bunny that my friend bought forher mom at Goshen, CT show we went to. If you look in the picture he istotally tranced out. He is just a big ball of mush and you cant helpbut love him. He is a chocolate dutch


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 7, 2005)

What cute little buns! I really love the Fall pictures. Such cuties:inlove:.

Lissa


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

Your bunnies are just gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Please tell Brooke I think of her and Musketeeroften. I'm sure her mom is happy they agreed to taking thatPrecious little sweetheart! He has one of the bestpersonalities out there.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay so I know these arent new pictures, but Ijust bought a new wire to hook my hard drive back up because mywonderful bunnies did a number on the old one ...

...and I was going through it and look what I found .. baby picturess!!:inlove:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

OMG those are TOOOOO Cute!!! Pre-fatboy days!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 20, 2005)

oh My, i always new Freddy was a cute little boy, but those pictures of Vicky, cuteness overload!!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

I wish the stupid b/f had his server up .. hehas a picture on there of when we first brought Vicky home.. she wasthe same size as a $20 .. and I have the pic to prove it!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh oh I just want to squish Freddy all over!!Maybe it's because I never got to see Cookie as a baby and Freddy isSooooo sweet!!

(((bunny squishies)))

:hug:


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh its Fat Boy as a baby! He's sosweet. Vicky is an absolute cutie too. What are youfeeding them bunnies, woman? They GREW.:shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

Can you say...ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 8, 2005)

Hihi everyone .. just a little update on Fatboy and Lil Girl...

Vicky is doing wonderful since her spray and although we had someserious jealous issues cuz she was getting more attention than Freddyfor a little while and developed a knack for spraying, butitspretty much settled back down to normal now.

The bonding process is going just as I expected it to .. wonderful!! 

The two are getting along great and I hope to have them living in thesame cage by the end of the week. They share water bottles, useeachothers litter boxes eat together just fine. I think they reallyenjoy having eachothers company!

and they have become quite the sneaky duo! one distracts me while the other does something naughty!! lil brats LOL

here is a picture of the two begging for treats together


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2005)

Goodness! They even look like theTerrible Twosome. Not surprised at all they get intomischief. You can see it all over their faces just by thislast picture of them. 

Best to never take your eyes off of them when they're out and about.

They make a beautiful couple.





-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Freddy's Mom, 

Glad to hear everything is going so well. They do make a great couple!

Laura


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 8, 2005)

heehee what little sneaks they are. I don't know what I would do if Cookie had an accomplice!! 

Those two little beggers are the cutest couple. More pictures please.

____________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 8, 2005)

You want me to believe these two adorable babes are sneaky, nope, no way uh uh. 

They are too cute together and we need more pics of the beautiful couple.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 8, 2005)

what rascals! but oh so cute, glad to hear thebonding is going well, i love Vicky and Freddy pics, i could never gettired of looking at their adorable faces.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Chicky, 

Did you notice that Freddy's on the cover of the latest edition of Rabbits Only?

http://rabbitpeople.com






Congratulations Freddy!! :bunnydance:

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Nov 9, 2005)

Lookin' good Freddy! That picture is great!


----------



## JimD (Nov 9, 2005)

:great:


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2005)

Woohoo!!! Take a bow Freddy!!!

:jumpforjoy::kiss:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2005)

Freddy is such aROCK STAR!!!

:star:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2005)

:highfive:Way to go Freddy! Great picture.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

hehe...that's my FatBoy!!! 

Thanks for the congrats everyone!!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> hehe...that's my FatBoy!!!




If ONLY 'fat' looked that good on me! :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> hehe...that's my FatBoy!!!


We need to get Carolyn to add this to the emoticon list for Freddy:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

I like this one too,Laura.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

Maybe she meant to say phat boy. onder:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2005)

She must have! Freddy's not fat. It must just be a pet name. 

It's funny how we make little nicknames for our pets. I'mgoing to look for that thread about it and bump it. It waspretty funny. 

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

hehe .. I know Freddy's not fat ... it stemmedsomehow from him supposing to be a dwarf and now he's a 8lb bunny! so.. the nicname FatBoy just kindastuck .. occassionally thatturns in to Fatty or PIMA ..LOL

and Vicky is Lil Girl


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

Laura wrote:


> She must have!? Freddy's not fat.? It must just be a pet name.?
> 
> Laura
> 
> ?





Looks like we cracked this Case, Laura. 

:highfive:



-Carolyn


----------



## The Missus (Nov 9, 2005)

Isn't he just the cutest,cutest littlebunny....looks so very comfortable--must by the love and surroundinglshe is experienceing!:apollo:


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

okay so this is the first night they are spending together in the cage .. so far so good! 

heres another begging shot!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2005)

I've just caught up on all the cuteness here.Excellent pics, Freddysmom. Your two babiees are just so sweettogether. Looks like their first night together is off to a great start!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

If this isn't these two aren't the saddest looking begging*ist rabbits I have ever seen, I don't what is.:wink:






Totally Adorable.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2005)

Those two have perfected the "poor pitiful rabbit" expression!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 10, 2005)

If this isn't Bonnie and Clyde, I don't know what is!

:rofl:

GREAT SHOT, FreddysMom! :highfive:


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe here are the pictures from Freddy's Santaphotoshoot...he was SO SO mad at me....in this first one he actuallytook off running .. it was hysterical






There were actually lil gold booties that went with the costume but they didnt fit 






"I hate you so much, Mom" (Freddy was definately not in the xmas spirit)






finally he posed a lil bit


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 9, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:

Hooray Freddypics, Freddy you are one handsome devil!


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 10, 2005)

Ooh, Freddy. You sure make one handsome Santa. 

I've been a good girl ALL YEAR LONG. I don't care what mom says. 

You're mom keeps calling you Fat Boy, but I think you're JUST RIGHT.

Wow, we'd make pretty babies. Oops - did I say that out loud?

:inlove:

Kisses, 

Snuggy


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 10, 2005)

That is SO not right...

I mean it freddy...let me know when to pick you up..maybe when all that nasty snow melts!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Freddy you look Awesome baby. You shouldbe strutting your stuff instead of looking so mad. I love you, youlittle cutie.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 10, 2005)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> Ooh, Freddy. You sure make one handsome Santa.
> 
> I've been a good girl ALL YEAR LONG. I don't care what mom says.
> 
> ...


hehe you better get on that .. he goes in for the big snip snip on the 19th!


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 10, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> hehe you better get on that .. he goes in for the big snipsnip on the 19th!


Oh, I was just wishful thinking. I had my tubes tied last year, so I'm a barren bunny.

Snuggs


----------



## Emmy-webby (Dec 10, 2005)

I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* the pictures of Freddy and Vicky.

:love::inlove:

Such adorable little cuties. I'll be looking forward to more!

K&amp;E


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Snuggy wrote:* I had my tubes tied last year, so I'm a barren bunny.

Snuggs

:laugh:That is just too cute. Snuggy, you have a way with words girl.:highfive:

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh Freddy - you are so cute baby!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Freddy as Santa is tooooo cute! :love:

Raspberry


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been sooooooo slacking in the picture department so here some new ones of mah babies, Freddy and Vicky!!

'scuse the ketchup stain on the nose!






ohhh! whats this??!






loungin'






Mr. Ham






Whats that flashy thing?






Hot Stuff!






I hate pictures






lovin' the pets!






ooooo let me out! please???!






What a lovely girl






Periscope!






Bath time!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

:inlove:

This ROCKS, FreddysMom!

And the picture below looks like he's a baby.






-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 13, 2005)

Who could resist a face like this::love:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

These pics have been LONG overdue!!! I'm so glad you posted some!! They look great!!!


----------



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

Wants to hear about the ketchup story!


----------



## JimD (Dec 13, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> Wants to hear about the ketchup story!


....me too....me too!!:colors:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

my favourite pics. gosh i love these too. i could never bunny nap themaway from their momma, but i'm putting in an official request to betheir "aunti" or "godmother".

Nicole


----------



## Shuu (Dec 13, 2005)

His nose dot jumped!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Look at the punkins. They look great. I'm with Susan, I gotta hear the ketchup story.











Awesome pics FreddysMom

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

ehehe ... I promise there is nothing interestingabout the ketchup spot! I had been eating french fries and threw theplate in the little trash can in my room ....and guess who decided thatit would be a great idea to jump into the garbage can to get theplate?? .........FatBoy! he got ketchup alll on his nose ..and when iwent to clean it off, it left a nice orange stain for a few days lol


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

heh. I love the pictures with Vickywhen she has her nose pressed against the bars of the cage.She looks like she thinks she will fit through them every time.

_________
Nadia


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> heh. I love the pictures with Vicky when she hasher nose pressed against the bars of the cage. She looks likeshe thinks she will fit through them every time.
> 
> _________
> Nadia


That's b/c she is remembering from when she was little! ...When we first brought her home she was able to pop herself throughthose squares...we had to run out and buy a new cage for her b/c shecould get out of the NIC cube one lol


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *HoneyPot wrote:*
> 
> 
> > heh. I love the pictures with Vicky when she hasher nose pressed against the bars of the cage. She looks likeshe thinks she will fit through them every time.
> ...


OMG are you serious?? I can't even imagine a bunny that small!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *HoneyPot wrote:*
> ...


She was beyond tiny! I dont have the picture b/c my stupid b/f doesnthave it on the server, but she was the same size as a $20 bill ..heresa pic of her as a baby and Ii can honestly say its pretty much true tothe size she was ..


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

Great pics. I am sure freddy was just cleaning the ketchup from the plate 

Jan


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 14, 2005)

freddys pics are sooooooooo! Cute i especiallyliked the santa one and the one with the remote&amp;waterbottle. Helooks like hes really kicked back. Next thing ya know freddy will bedancein like this:bunnydance:doin tjhe disco fever!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 15, 2005)

Great pics! I can't believe she was so tiny!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 15, 2005)

check out this one, you can see how messed upher ear was when we first brought her home...its amazing she still hasthe hole and the missing part on top, but the fur on her ear has grownlong a creates the illusion of the top of her ear. Unless you lookclosely you cant even tell part of her ear is missing anymore.


----------

